# /wsg/ becoming obssessed with teen cosplayer on TikTok gets her doxxed by 2ch's /fag/



## Mister Loser (Oct 23, 2018)

So a whole buncha bullshit just happened between 4chan's /wsg/ and /fag/ on 2ch (russian).
Basically the short of the story is that some anons on /wsg/ stumbled upon a 15 yo girl who cosplays on TikTok, and claimed her for their own. Her name was Bonbibonkers.
Immediately afterward, because of course that's what'll happen, /fag/ attempted and succeeded to dox her.
Video on the matter:




Several threads/posts regarding it:
https://desuarchive.org/wsg/thread/2361341/#2385758 first 4chan post regarding her, same day as first threads
https://2ch.hk/fag/arch/2018-10-13/res/6024600.html first /fag/ thread, includes the dox idea @6025733
In other news, this incident has lead to the popularity of TikToks on /wsg/, and has also succeeded in starting a new variation of the RickRoll involving that one negro named Ricardo who's in some Gachimuchi videos.
(i'm making this on general discussion b/c it's not really news, but I figure it should be here somewhere anyway)
(also TikTok thread when?)
EDIT: Current situation with the russkies is that they have a general idea of where she lives and possibly who she is, but they're still trying to get some concrete evidence as to who she is. A random tripfag who claims to be an acquaintence of hers appeared on /wsg/ yesterday appealing to everybody to stop focusing on her so much. Anons express remorse, although some just keep being edgy about it. [link] [archive]
Will continue updating on the situation further if things happen.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 23, 2018)

War.....has changed


----------



## Konover (Oct 23, 2018)

Imagine being this thirsty


----------



## Boxy Brown (Oct 23, 2018)

idk what you're talking about but you mentioned Ricardo so I have to post this


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 23, 2018)

TikTok is cancer


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Oct 23, 2018)

God, I hate the internet.


----------



## eldri (Oct 23, 2018)

/wsg/ is unreadable now with the amount of TikTok threads especially with this chick.

I love the macabre response by some members. Some members "horrify" the videos by adding unsettling imagery of the girls then submit them to the board.
Case in point: Link (My favorite)

Also some of the troll responses to TikTok ewhores are hilarious but dumb.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 23, 2018)

What do you mean when you say “claimed her for their own”?


----------



## Mister Loser (Oct 23, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> What do you mean when you say “claimed her for their own”?


You know what happened with Boxxy?
Basically that.


----------



## UY 690 (Oct 23, 2018)

Huh? I guess you gotta be 15 years old and in cosplay just to become big online these days? Wow! That's both new and sad. Reminds of the Hey Daniel meme.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 23, 2018)

Mister Loser said:


> You know what happened with Boxxy?
> Basically that.


I don’t know who that is.  I’m beginning to suspect I am woefully uneducated about the subject matter in this thread and will see myself out.


----------



## byuu (Oct 23, 2018)

Doxing an underage girl that a bunch of obsessed pathetic degenerates lust over doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## eldri (Oct 23, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I don’t know who that is.  I’m beginning to suspect I am woefully uneducated about the subject matter in this thread and will see myself out.


Here's a history of the characters of 4chan including females that some boards became obsessed with.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Oct 23, 2018)

People still go on 4chan?


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Oct 23, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> People still go on 4chan?


It’s still the original edgelord hangout for 16 yr olds who’ve outgrown trolling Roblox


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 23, 2018)

dont know who tik tok is, nor what kind of faggy sub board that is.
I guess I should consider myself lucky.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 23, 2018)

Stop giving dumb whores attention.

Ban all cons.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

What subreddit is this about 


eldri said:


> Here's a history of the characters of 4chan including females that some boards became obsessed with.


Lol gay


----------



## Mister Loser (Oct 23, 2018)

For those of you not familiar with TikTok, it's a dumb site where people make videos of themselves lipsyncing to music and/or just short funny videos. Basically just Vine 2, but with more time available (15 as opposed to vine's 7), and with snapchat/instagram style filters.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 23, 2018)

Konover said:


> Imagine being this thirsty


Imagine being that roastie.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Oct 23, 2018)

First the bald guy gets exposed for grooming girls, and now this? TikTok truly was a mistake from the start.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 23, 2018)

Graffiti canvas said:


> It’s still the original edgelord hangout for 16 yr olds who’ve outgrown trolling Roblox


You're never too old to troll Roblox.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 23, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> You're never too old to troll Roblox.


I still get trolled on Roblox.


----------

